# DYMAR Type 882 IS



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Info/Servicing Manual required please, on this Handheld VHF Tranciever. Its of 1980's vintage and has two simplex channels and one duplex. 
This particular set has been re-tuned down to the amateur 2m band, but I can vaguelly remember similar ones being used by deck officers & keyside operatives during loading proceedures at Aberdeen, Peterhead & Fraserburgh 30 years ago.

Regards, David


----------

